# What's a good cheaper GPS?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What GPS is a pretty good GPS that isn't going to cost an arm and a leg? Are there any under $100?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Check out the Garmin etrex line. Some of the models are right around $100.


----------

